# someone in lebanon? ...beirut?



## Ekatherina (Sep 20, 2004)

we live in lebanon beirut...just wanted to know some of same minded ladies in my area...







...any one?


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm a little south of you







but there was a poster here some time back, mahdokht, who was moving to Lebanon right around the time she left the boards. I think she was going to be living further south than Beirut, near her DH's family, but she was hoping to go to nursing school or some such there.

If you do a search for her posts, perhaps she posted after the move, where she ended up.


----------



## AlaaJ (Nov 5, 2010)

I live in Beirut (Corniche Mazraa) but not there at the moment. I have such a love-hate relationship with Beirut









Have u ever had any babies in Beirut? Any recommendations for someone who's going to do so for the first time and is super worried?


----------



## alibeirut (May 19, 2011)

We live in Beirut, Lebanon. It's very challenging with small kids. Would be interested to hear how how's it going.


----------



## Ekatherina (Sep 20, 2004)

Is everyone still there? Sorry didnt have internet for sometime....how is everything going. we moved north to Akkar....


----------



## rania79 (Feb 1, 2012)

hi katherina i'm lebanese mom living lebanon if u r interested in making new friends plz reply me


----------



## Pam77 (Mar 22, 2012)

Helo there I am a Lebanese mom with experience if you would like any help or any question I can answer your questions.


----------



## Ekatherina (Sep 20, 2004)

hey! I just saw your post! where do you live? great to have mothering in lebanon!


----------



## Tamaday (May 14, 2012)

Hello we're a lebanese couple we live in Byblos. We have a small baby girl and planing for more. Do you have any idea about home schooling?
Ekaterina do you live in Akkar?


----------



## Suzy65 (May 20, 2012)

We don't vaccinate due to serious adverse reactions. We are looking for a paediatrician in Lebanon who is willing to be flexible on the subject of infant vaccinations, preferably Beirut or North of Beirut. Does anyone know someone they can recommend, please?

Many thanks!

Suzy


----------

